# Pleas Help - clownfish.



## devong (May 30, 2008)

My clownfish mouth is constantly moving like he is breeding, percula clown. Is this normal or is he not getting enough oxygen?

I have 47g tall tank with about 27lbs of live rock, and only a emerson 400 biowheel filter on it. Water quality is good but dont have params, my cromis and inverts are all fine and my dgoby is fine.

I viewed videos online of other clowns and notice their mouths do not move as much as mines do, is this because of poor oxygen flow?

Will a skimmer and powerheads help this if it is the case.

He also has one swollenn eye that is cloudy, after much research I am thinking it is due to some sort of physical damage when I added 5lbs of lr.

Can someone please help, thank you.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Labored breathing and cloudy eyes are usually the first sign of an ich outbreak. The actual white spots usually follow within 2 or 3 days. Keep a very close eye on this fish.

If it is ich, do not remove the infected fish. You will need to treat the entire aquarium, not just the individual. Be patient today, and post daily with updates.


----------



## devong (May 30, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> Labored breathing and cloudy eyes are usually the first sign of an ich outbreak. The actual white spots usually follow within 2 or 3 days. Keep a very close eye on this fish.
> 
> If it is ich, do not remove the infected fish. You will need to treat the entire aquarium, not just the individual. Be patient today, and post daily with updates.


I have cleaning crew as well, snails, goby, hermits, can you recommend something that will not hurt them. As right now I dont have a QT tank, thanks


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

There is nothing i am comfortable treating with in an aquarium that contains invertebrates. You could try a hyposalinity treatment in conjunction with garlic soaked flake foods. Lower the salinity to 1.019 to 1.020. 

Personally, i would buy a UV sterilizer for any setup that does not utilize a quarantine tank. It is almost a must. Otherwise you are stuck when this situation presents itself.

For now, sit tight. Don't do anything until you have confirmation of white spots.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

We also need a full spectrum of test results prior to any treatment. AMmonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, pH, and Alkalinity at minimum. Calcium would be nice, as well as iodine and phosphate.


----------



## devong (May 30, 2008)

*Please Help*



Pasfur said:


> We also need a full spectrum of test results prior to any treatment. AMmonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, pH, and Alkalinity at minimum. Calcium would be nice, as well as iodine and phosphate.


OK, his right eye is still swollen, and now white, he is now laying on the bottom of the tank. I took a video of it and took it to my LFS, and the lady said most likely he hurt himself and tested my water and everything was fine, just my ph was a little low but not drastically and she gave me melafix to add to thw water for teh next few days. I did not tell her about him laying down on bottom as he started doing it tonight. Do you think it is Brooklynella?

Symptoms he has now: Swollen right eye cloudy white, heavy breathing(looks like), and now laying at bottom at 12 in the night. Please help thank you.

I have a small 3 gal tank I can use as a qt, what would I need to put in it, airstone for air?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

First, slow down. Quick decisions in a marine aquarium lead to quick death for the fish. What other symptoms do you see? Can you post some pictures?

No, the 3 gallon aquarium is not an adequate quarantine.


----------



## devong (May 30, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> First, slow down. Quick decisions in a marine aquarium lead to quick death for the fish. What other symptoms do you see? Can you post some pictures?
> 
> No, the 3 gallon aquarium is not an adequate quarantine.


He still has the swollen eye, that is covered in a white film, he was laying on the bottom, and this morning he was still laying on bottom, so I tapped glass to see if he will move, he moved and he has a long white string coming from the bottom of his body. It is longer than his body. I think he might have Brooklynella from what I have read and researched.

Is there anything I can treat him with in the main tank and would this affect other fish and inverts if it is Brooklynella?

Thanks again.


----------

